# Tuners and controllers in optimal conditions for the system, help!



## teo (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello FreeBSD people!

How to proceed with the optimal variables in the files /boot/loader.conf and  /etc/sysctl.conf or /etc/rc.conf to improve the experience in the of FreeBSD desktop, including expanding the amount of shared memory, adjusting the process programmer and increasing the limit of open files simultaneously to something sensitive without the playback of a video in *youtube *being eaten all the ram memory in this case of 1 GB?


----------



## sko (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't mess around with defaults until you really hit a problem or edge-case where they don't work.

1GB is not enough memory for a decent desktop system, period. As I just learned a few days ago, browsers like Firefox now have more lines of code than the whole FreeBSD base system and as a logical conclusion also a much higher memory footprint than the running OS.
Use the proper hardware for the task, but don't expect the OS to work miracles - software and physics don't work that way...


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 5, 2017)

With 1 GB of RAM you can probably run a minimal desktop on UFS. You can search these forums for "minimal desktop". For more complete experience my personal favorite guide is this: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/


----------

